
Boeing May Never Recover from Its 737 Debacle - howard941
https://www.truthdig.com/articles/why-boeing-may-never-recover-from-its-737-debacle/
======
ncmncm
This is the first article I have seen that put a name to the person apparently
most personally responsible for the institutional failure.

As guilty as he might be, behind him are those at FAA whose pushed him into
the role and at corporate who must have pressed him to suppress whatever
better instincts he might have had.

There will be no reason to believe the ship has come right until we see a wave
of resignations and firings of top management in both the agency and the
company.

